

Ask HN: Why has X not been updated from X11 since 1987? - GigabyteCoin

Is it simply perfect and can not be any better?<p>I find reading this statement incredible considering how widespread X is:<p>"X originated at the Massachusetts Institute of Technology (MIT) in 1984. The protocol version has been X11 since September 1987." as seen here http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X_server
======
informatimago
And IPv4 has been the same since September 1981. Duh!

~~~
runjake
I hope you don't get downvoted for this comment. It illustrates the point
perfectly.

------
Piskvorrr
Version numbers are such a mess as to be meaningless. Chrome advances in major
version every few minutes, does it bring significant change? Linux was stuck
at version 2.6 for a _decade_ , while undergoing turbulent change and
progress.

X11 from 1987 is very different from 2013's X11, part of the name
notwithstanding.

